# en el segundo semestre



## willg

Hola todos quisiera que me ayudaran a decir las siguientes frases.

"quisiera saber si hay la posibilidad de comenzar en el segundo semestre"

Mi intento:

"vorrei sapere se ci sia la possibilita di cominciare al secondo semestre"

y la otra frase es:

"lo que entendí es que cada semestre está constituido de dos meses pero no se si entendí bien"

"quello che ho capito é che ogni semestre é costituito da due mesi ma non so se ci abbia capito bene"


----------



## Agró

willg said:


> Hola todos quisiera que me ayudaran a decir las siguientes frases.
> 
> "quisiera saber si hay la posibilidad de comenzar en el segundo semestre"
> 
> Mi intento:
> 
> "vorrei sapere se ci sia la possibilita di cominciare al secondo semestre"
> 
> y la otra frase es:
> 
> "lo que entendí es que cada semestre está constituido de dos meses pero no sé si entendí bien"
> 
> "quello che ho capito é che ogni semestre é costituito da due mesi ma non so se ci abbia capito bene"



Te corrijo parcialmente:
...cominciare *nel* secondo semestre
constituido *por* dos


----------



## willg

Muchas gracias pero quisiera saber si aparte de esos dos errores el resto está bien.


----------



## Agró

willg said:


> Muchas gracias pero quisiera saber si aparte de esos dos errores el resto está bien.


A mí me parece bien (en mi limitado conocimiento del italiano), pero mejor espera que lo confirme algún nativo.


----------



## gatogab

willg said:


> Hola todos quisiera que me ayudaran a decir las siguientes frases.
> 
> "quisiera saber si hay la posibilidad de comenzar en el segundo semestre"
> 
> Mi intento:
> 
> "vorrei sapere se c'è la possibilità di cominciare nel secondo semestre"
> 
> y la otra frase es:
> 
> "lo que entendí es que cada semestre está constituido de dos meses pero no se si entendí bien"
> 
> "quello/ciò che ho capito é che ogni semestre é costituito da due mesi ma non so se abbia capito bene"


----------



## willg

algun nativo que pueda corregir?


----------



## gatogab

willg said:


> ¿Algún nativo que pueda corregir?


----------



## willg

jajaaj no pero en italiano!


----------



## dirk_mdn

"vorrei sapere se c'è la possibilità di cominciare nel secondo semestre"

"quello che ho capito è che ogni semestre è costituito da due mesi, ma non so se ho capito bene"


----------



## honeyheart

Quello che io non riesco a capire è come sarebbe mai possibile che un semestre sia costituito da DUE mesi!  Sbaglio se dico che un semestre ha SEI mesi? Se ne ha due allora è un bimestre...


----------



## dirk_mdn

Hai perfettamente ragione, però se il contesto è un anno accademico a volte ho sentito usare semestre per indicare la metà di un anno indipendentemente dai mesi effettivi di lezioni, escludendo i mesi di vacanza. Un insegnamento annuale poteva durare 8/9 mesi e uno semestrale 4/5. Però che il semestre di cui si parla nella frase iniziale possa durare solo due mesi mi pare effettivamente poco credibile, del resto colui che la pronuncia si chiede se davvero ha capito bene!


----------



## Neuromante

Se nota que no estudian en España.

Un semestre puede durar 2 meses, e hecho nunca duran más de 4 meses. Y seguramente los alumnos y los profesores se quejarán de que es demasiado largo.

Cuidado: Es cosa de la mentalidad. Realmente están convencidos de que esos dos meses en realidad son seis, lo sé por conversaciones con estudiantes.
_De los doce meses del año las asignaturas duran medio curso, por lo tanto - Y sin pensar en el tiempo efectivo.- duran seis meses_ Esa es su "lógica"


----------



## dirk_mdn

In realtà ho studiato in Spagna per l'Erasmus, ma i corsi della mia Università erano organizzati in tre trimestri per anno che erano chiamati onestamente trimestri!


----------

